# Bleiben Erfolge nach der Beta ?



## DasGehirn (21. April 2012)

Hallo,
weiß jemand ob die Erfolge nach der OB auf dem Battlenet Account bleiben ?
Ich frage weil es ja extra Beta Erfolge gibt (Streber und co) die Accountweit für jeden Char gelten, so wie es für wow vorgesehen ist.
Es würde für mich logisch klingen wenn sie bleiben würden ,sozusagen als Heldentat.


----------



## Lucid (21. April 2012)

das ist mehr als unwahrscheinlich finde ich. genauso wenig wie erfolge bleiben die du in wow mop-beta machst - lvl 90 char errreichst etc und das aufs richtige spiel später übernommen wird bleiben die beta erfolge von d3

und genauso wenig wirst du deine betachars spielen können sobald der 15te mai ist


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. April 2012)

am 1. mai wird alles gelöscht die betaa betreffend. bei sc2 wurde auch nix übernommen


----------



## DasGehirn (21. April 2012)

So abwegich find ich das garnicht, da dieser Streber Erfolg aus Beta Erfolgen besteht wie zb alle auf lvl 13 hochzocken, handwerker auf 4 leveln etc


----------



## Deadeye-Jed (21. April 2012)

Vielleicht bekommt man ne Heldentat dadurch ins fertige Spiel.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (22. April 2012)

open beta, wo bleibt da nach das besondere an der heldentat^^ in sc2 wurde die auch abgewunken, obwohl sie viel verlangt wurde


----------



## Tuetenpenner (22. April 2012)

Ich denke mal die ganzen Erfolge existieren nur um das System zu testen.


----------



## ego1899 (22. April 2012)

Die Erfolge der Closed-Beta Tester bleiben meines Wissens nach. Zumindestens der den man bekommt wenn man den Knochenkönig besiegt.

Ich finde jetzt keine Quelle, aber ich meine ich hätte das im Zusammenhang mit der Open-Beta gelesen. Demnach sollten die Spieler im Gegensatz zu den Closed-Beta Spielern den Erfolg nicht erhalten, behalten oder so...

Edit:

Das meinte ich:

Von heute 21:01 Uhr bis Montag 19 Uhr können alle Spieler das Programm ausprobieren. Dabei können sie alle fünf Heldenklassen antesten - allerdings nur bis jeweils Stufe 13, dann ist Schluss. Blizzard schreibt, es gehe darum, _"dabei zu helfen, das Spiel und die Server auf Herz und Nieren zu testen"_.* Die Teilnehmer der offenen Beta* erhalten allerdings nicht ohne weiteres Zugriff auf die Betaforen und keine Beta-Münzen, um das Echtgeld-Auktionshaus zu testen. Und es gibt *keinen Erfolg, wenn sie den Skelettkönig besiegen.*

Also wenn die Open-Beta User speziell keinen Erfolg bekommen, heißt das das die Closed-Beta Spieler ihn erhalten. Und das is für mich eigentlich auch gleichbedeutend damit, dass sie ihn behalten dürfen. Warum sollte man das sonst extra erwähnen...

Damit würde halt die Frage bleiben ob das für alle Erfolge gilt...


----------



## Tuetenpenner (23. April 2012)

Wie das mit dem Skelettkönig-Erfolg gemeint ist weiß ich auch nicht. Ich habe ihn jedenfalls bekommen.
http://www.d3sanc.com/blue-tracker/3161-any-beta-achievement-carry-over-to-retail/


----------

